# Experienced Cook Needs Sushi Help



## BBQ Mikey (May 10, 2007)

Ok guys, Im an experienced cook, but Sushi I have no experience making.

I understand the principle, you need to make sushi rice, (seems like the most important component)  then the seaweed and fillings.

Heres my question.  For the Sushi rice, all I have in my apt. are pots and pans, I dont have a steemer, will i get by?  How should I make the Sushi rice?
I plan to just use white rice, cook once til fluffy, refridgerate once doused with sugar and rice vinegar, then use the next day. Hows that sound?

The seaweed I plan to wet slightly before use, and then I will have to hand roll it since i have no bamboo sheet or whatever.

Any advice is much appreciated, Ill be using Imitation crab and Smoked Salmon for starters.


----------



## Andy M. (May 10, 2007)

Welcome to DC, BBQ Mikey.

Sushi rice is a pecific type of rice. You need a medium grain rice. Regular long grain white rice will not work.

You can cook rice without a steamer, I do it all the time. Here's how I do it:

3⅓ C Sushi Rice 
4 C Water
¼ C Water 

6 Tb Rice Vinegar 
5 Tb Sugar 
1 Tb Salt



Rinse rice under running water until the water runs clear then drain in a colander for 1 hour. 

Place the drained rice in a pot with a tight-fitting lid and add 4 cups water.

Over medium heat, cover and bring the water to a boil. Boil for about 2 minutes, reduce heat and allow it to simmer for another 5 minutes. 

Reduce heat to low and cook for about 15 minutes, or until water has been absorbed. 

Remove from the heat, remove lid, and place a towel over pot. Replace lid and let stand for 10 to 15 minutes. 

While the rice cooks, combine vinegar, sugar, salt and ¼ cup water in a saucepan. Heat over low temperature, stirring, until sugar and salt dissolve. Set aside to cool. 

Empty rice into a non-metallic tub and spread it evenly over the bottom with a large wooden spoon.

Run the spoon through the rice in slicing motions to separate the grains. While doing this, slowly add vinegar mixture. Add only as much as is necessary; the rice should not be mushy. 

If you have help, fan the rice with a fan during the cooling and mixing procedures.

Do not refrigerate the rice. Keep it in the tub covered with a clean cloth until ready to use. The rice will last one day.


Also, do not wet the seaweed. Use it dry. If you bought some that is pre-roasted, you're good to go.

If you don't have a bamboo mat, try rolling the sushi on a thin towel covered with plastic wrap.


----------



## GB (May 10, 2007)

Everything Andy said is valid. 

Don't try to use regular long grain rice. It just will not work. You need more starch than long grain will give you. Medium grain is what you want.

Keep your hands wet when working with the rise. It will keep it from sticking to you.

The only thing I would add to what Andy said is when you have your rice covered with a clean cloth, I would recommend the cloth be damp. It is not necessary, but you might find it a little easier that way.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (May 10, 2007)

Well, I tried for the first time and I am   

It wasnt the most beautiful thing ever, i messed a few up, but it sure was fun and alot came out great!

I used imitation crab meat and baby cucumbers.  It was delish.

I also made my own wasabi.

I rolled it by hand, using no tools.  Rolling wasnt easy, but cutting was even harder!!! Help me out with this!

The sushi rice came out a bit sticky and slightly gooey but I liked it very much that way!


----------



## Andy M. (May 10, 2007)

The rice should be sticky but not gooey.  Cooking times and temperatures could be the cause.

The trick to cutting the rolls is to use a very sharp knife with a wet blade.  Dip the blade in water between slices and keep wiping the blade.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (May 11, 2007)

you couldnt be more right about that cutting technique,

Thanks a bunch buddy!!


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 11, 2007)

wow, good job, and what a bold move!

I can cook great sushi rice.

here's some i made, gaijin style...with soy sauce and chiltepin flakes







Ive never made sushi rolls!

Perhaps it's time i travel down this path.

How difficult is the act of actually rolling it up?


----------



## sparrowgrass (May 12, 2007)

Those bamboo mats are very inexpensive, and you can buy them in most big supermarkets--any place you can buy nori will probably have mats, too.

Not difficult at all to roll them up.  The first one will look awful (but taste fine) and you will get better and better with each one you make.

Sushi is a great thing to do with kids.  Even fussy kids can find something they like to roll up in rice and seaweed--lunch meat, carrot slivers, shrimp.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (May 19, 2007)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> wow, good job, and what a bold move!
> 
> I can cook great sushi rice.
> 
> ...


 
That rice looks great.  Its not hard to roll.

Anyone have any advice on a spicy crab filling?  Im currently mashing up imitation crab with tabasco, franks hot sauce, and chili flakes....


----------



## Claire (May 22, 2007)

I never make the rice in a steamer, just cook it. The recipe given is just what I do. I'm a purist, no hot peppers or other seasonings in it (although it looks delicious). You don't want the rice to be "fluffy", you want it a little starchy and clingy so that it holds together when rolled. I use Cal-Rose brand rice, it is what almost everyone used in Hawaii when I lived there, and most importantly, I can actually find it here in small-town midwest. I just threw a luau-themed brunch, and I have a neighbor loves to make sushi. Because of our location and knowing our friends, he made mostly vegetable rolls and some krab rolls, and they were such a hit that I hid away a plate of it for us to eat today! Am I selfish or what?


----------



## Valerian (Jun 26, 2007)

The single most important thing, I think, to making really good rice is to wash it first. With sushi rice you may want to wash it two or three times, and soak it for five to ten minutes before cooking it. This makes sure that the rice is cooked and pleasantly moist all the way through. 

Also, it's usually best to roll the sushi while the rice is still warm (not hot, but warm) so that the seaweed glues properly. (You can cool it afterwards.)


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 26, 2007)

Valerian said:
			
		

> The single most important thing, I think, to making really good rice is to wash it first. With sushi rice you may want to wash it two or three times, and soak it for five to ten minutes before cooking it. This makes sure that the rice is cooked and pleasantly moist all the way through.
> 
> Also, it's usually best to roll the sushi while the rice is still warm (not hot, but warm) so that the seaweed glues properly. (You can cool it afterwards.)


 
Thanks for the tips!  I normally chill the rice 1st, (and must agree, it needs washed thoroughly), Ive rolled warm, didnt notice much difference, but now that I think of it, they were in fact glued more proper than attempting with cold rice.  I would def. have to chill, since I dislike warm sushi rolls.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 26, 2007)

Well, it's too late now but for any spicy roll, spicy crab, spicy tuna, etc. you will need:

1/3 cup mayonnaise
2 TBS Sriracha Sauce
1/2 tsp. toasted sesame oil (the dark sesame oil - it should say toasted on the bottle)
1 tsp. orange masago (but not necessary)

Mix up and let sit for about 1 hour.

You can then determine if you want it hotter.

You can either squirt this on the roll or dice up your ingredients and toss with the spicy sauce.  Either way is good.

If you really like heat you can always dot it with straight Sriracha.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 26, 2007)

Valerian said:
			
		

> The single most important thing, I think, to making really good rice is to wash it first. With sushi rice you may want to wash it two or three times, and soak it for five to ten minutes before cooking it. This makes sure that the rice is cooked and pleasantly moist all the way through.
> 
> Also, it's usually best to roll the sushi while the rice is still warm (not hot, but warm) so that the seaweed glues properly. (You can cool it afterwards.)



Well, I don't know if I agree with leaving the rice warm and then wrapping it around raw fish - unless you eat it RIGHT away.  

I've always cooled my vinegared/seasoned rice completely and you have to be careful with mixing the rice.  Do it in the widest bowl you have (glass or porcelain, not aluminum, and use a wooden paddle to stir.  Do it like you are folding whipped cream into a chocolate mousse.  From the outside to the middle and turn over (someone needs to fan the rice to make it cool faster), turn the bowl and do it again all around and don't stop until rice is cool.  It might be slightly warm but just barely.  Believe me, the rice will still stick to the seaweed.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 26, 2007)

I agree.  My rice preparation instructions include fanning the rice to cool it after mixing in the sweetened rice wine.

Also, you should not refrigerate the prepared rice as it will harden and crystallize.


----------



## Valerian (Jun 27, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I agree.  My rice preparation instructions include fanning the rice to cool it after mixing in the sweetened rice wine.
> 
> Also, you should not refrigerate the prepared rice as it will harden and crystallize.



Ah, I see where this is getting mixed up. ^-^;; I thought you meant that you cooled the rice in the refridgerator before rolling the sushi. Room-temp (or just a bit cooler) rice works OK. It just needs to still have that pliable quality. Warm rice does work better for glueing though.

I never thought of the raw fish/warm rice thing. Do you think that the short time the raw fish is exposed to the warm rice is enough to breed salmonella etc.?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 27, 2007)

I think for that short a time the fish is ok next to the rice.  I prefer my rice on the outside anyway so it never touches the fish.  

And yes, cooling the rice is all down OUTSIDE the refrigerator - just by fanning and turning.  I have made rolls with rice that was in the fridge and it suited my needs, which was breakfast!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 27, 2007)

Breakfast sushi   Interesting.  I read about this NY restraunt using seaweed in omelets.

As for the rice cooking method, I really shouldnt refrigerate....I just get excited and impatient.


----------



## Valerian (Jun 28, 2007)

Mmm, I had the best sushi once.... Mango and raw salmon. Truly a transcendent experience.

But yes! No fridgey rice!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jul 8, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Well, it's too late now but for any spicy roll, spicy crab, spicy tuna, etc. you will need:
> 
> 1/3 cup mayonnaise
> 2 TBS Sriracha Sauce
> ...


 

Thanks for the tip. I altered my recipe after reading yours. What I do is I have a jar or minced hot pepper from a chinese grocer in NY, and theres this red "juice" in the flakes that i pour in the crab, along with some flakes. I add a few dried pepper flakes, and a dash of hot chili and garlic sauce and a dash soy, and then toasted sesame oil. Tastes SO much better than my previous attempt at spicing, same heat but more of an asian tinge which is what I wanted. 

Is Sriracha just hot pepper spiced oil?  Thats what I thought it was so I just subbed in my hot red pepper juice.


----------



## GB (Jul 8, 2007)

Here ya go...Sriracha


----------



## m1i2k9e (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm no expert but here is what I do through my limited experience.  As mentioned it is imperative that you have high quality rice cooked with vineager of your choosing (ph purposes).  The second thing that I'm not sure whether or not was mentioned is that you have a bamboo mat to actually roll the sushi.  Check that just read it.  After you lay the sushi  on the side with the smaller amount of rice make sure you are able to close the sushi roll with about three quarters of an inch remaining on the seaweed "pallette" and then just finish the roll (this is what gives the spiral and ensures the roll will remain closed).  Hope this helped a little bit.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks buddy! Since this thread started Ive actually become an authority on sushi. I have purchased bamboo mats and have learned much about it. The margin on top is key for a successful roll. 

A lady friend of mine came over and she showed me how to roll "inside out" by laying rice down on ceram wrap, them laying seaweed above, with the contents ontop of the seaweed, which is ontop of the rice. the procedure is the same as a normal roll, with the ceram wrap removed at the end to reveal well rolled "rice on outside" sushi rolls. Poppy or sesame seeds or dabs of wasabi are welcome additions to coat the outside.


----------



## Lugaru (Jul 21, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> 1/3 cup mayonnaise
> 2 TBS Sriracha Sauce
> .



I love the Sriracha/Mayo combo for smoked eel. Anyway I think you might appreciate this, I was making pasta salad with crab meat and mayo and I mixed in some chinese chili oil (aka mongolian fire oil) with the mayo and it blends wonderfully. You might want to try that combination for sushi sometime. 

Also: I love making desert rolls. I mix in a little coconut milk with the sushi rice and candy up sesame seeds by mixing them with syrup. The inside of the roll are long slices of mango, so it's similar to that great mango desert you can get at most thai, philipino and malasian restaurants.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jul 24, 2007)

Lugaru said:
			
		

> I love the Sriracha/Mayo combo for smoked eel. Anyway I think you might appreciate this, I was making pasta salad with crab meat and mayo and I mixed in some chinese chili oil (aka mongolian fire oil) with the mayo and it blends wonderfully. You might want to try that combination for sushi sometime.
> 
> Also: I love making desert rolls. I mix in a little coconut milk with the sushi rice and candy up sesame seeds by mixing them with syrup. The inside of the roll are long slices of mango, so it's similar to that great mango desert you can get at most thai, philipino and malasian restaurants.


 
Great Ideas!!

Im going to the store tomorrow....shopping is so fun when you have new ideas.


----------



## m1i2k9e (Aug 2, 2007)

I have a few questions about the sushi desert:
   As far as the rice is concerned, I actually made jasmine coconut rice the other night and it came out relatively sticky; almost as sticky as sushi rice itself due to the milk I would assume.  Do you think that using the milk alone instead of putting rice vinegar in as well would suffice.

   Also as far as differents tastes go, do you think a mango pineapple with a strawberry sauce and roasted coconut instead of sesame seeds would taste good or is that too many different tastes.
I was also thinking of a strawberry bannana with drizzled chocolate and chopped nuts on the rice.  Please let me know what you think seeing as how I am not familiar with actually pairing things together.  
Thank you!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Aug 2, 2007)

First off, I would recommend not using any Nori.

I would still use a bit of rice vinegar with extra honey or brown sugar coupled with the milk. (make sure the sugar/honey cuts the vinegar odor, if you have to add a bit of salt too) it should help keep it sticky.

I think you may want to keep it alittle more simple, for example, the mango pineapple would be good with a little honey dip (1/2 honey + 1/3 milk) (or drizzle honey) but the strawberry sauce may be good on the side too (personally, id love to try it, just wouldnt want to use alot).

I love the strawberry banana /choco drizzle idea, Im so trying that.

I hope my advice helps alittle. Great ideas here!  Chef on!


----------



## m1i2k9e (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the ideas!  As far as the Nori goes, should I substitute it with anything or just make a rice pallet persay?


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Aug 3, 2007)

I heard some people using fruit roll ups or fruit by the foot, I am trying to think of something a bit more fresh or not as overbearing, like a simple string of licorice or taking a banana and using a rolling pin to flatten it and use that. Im just brainstorming here, but I would recommend using fresh fruit. lemon grass may work as a bind, or a simple dough with chocolate or vanilla frosting.

If possible you can just 86* the fruity nori and just roll the rice with a fruity center, or simply lay the fruit ontop the rice. a chocolate dipping sauce or candied sesame seeds are always great additions (candy sesame seeds with syrup). The fruit rollup idea doesnt sound bad I wouldnt be afraid to give that a try as a last resort.


----------



## m1i2k9e (Aug 3, 2007)

I think the fruit rollup would probably be best suited for something like rice crispy sushi if anything because as you said it would take away from the fruits themselves being too overpowering not to mention I just don't think it would mix well with the flavors.  I myself am hung up as far as what to use as a binding ingredient now.  I may give the nori a shot for the simple fact that I'm not sure as to how strong the taste would actually be in comparison to the fruit and dipping sauces.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 3, 2007)

I, personally, like fruit rolls using nori.  I like that flavor combination.  I wouldn't like the fruit rollup as that would be too sweet.  For a children's birthday party I bet making "fruit sushi" would be a big hit!  Rice krispies bound together with a bit of marshmallow fluff for the rice maybe?

I have made fruit rolls uisng strawberries and cream cheese, another roll using cantelope, and I have even made a roll using salmon, cantelope, and cilantro.  Even though the rolls have fruit in them I still like to dip them in a soy-based sauce, something like a ponzu with a bit more orange juice in it.  I use the exact same rice I make my normal rolls out of.

Your coconut idea versus sesame seeds sounds AWESOME!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Aug 8, 2007)

Good stuff kitchen elf.  I've only done dessert sushi a few times, and I didnt roll it at all.  I just put the rice in a bowl topped with fruit.

I like idea of mixing fruit and fish, Ive done avocado (not a fruit?) /shrimp rolls, mango /salmon, and pineapple/ bell pepper /snapper.


----------

